# Worried about Donk in cold rain



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

I have had my standard donkey Homer for about 4 years. He is around 10 years old now.. We also have 3 horses. I have always worried about both him and the horses in cold rain but we do have shelter and they seldom used it unless I actually locked them in. Well this year in SC we are having unusual rainy and cold weather and what concerns me is that the horses are seeking the shelter so I know they are cold but Homer continues to stand outside the barn even when the horses go in. This is not a problem at night as I can lock him up but we are having many cold/rainy days and I am afraid he is going to get sick since I read they can easily get sick if chilled. I have considered that perhaps the horses wont allow him in the barn but that does not really make sense as they allow him to eat with them. Actually I was very surprised that my Alpha mare and #2 gelding let him eat with them after the first couple days he was at our place. Seems that he just ignored the "horse" rule and they accepted that. Also I have never seen him attempt to go in with them and be run out but of course I could have missed that.

Anyway I am just sick again today as it is going to be cold/rainy starting tonight and again tomorrow and I just don't know what to do. Of course I could lock them up but then I have to cart water to all the stalls and the water will not be heated as my heated buckets have to be close to the house in the paddock area ( no elect in the barn) Plus then they are stuck in the barn for such a long time.

What do you guys think? Are my horses keeping him out or does he just prefer to be soaking wet and cold. 

Please help.
Thank you


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

cold, no problem, cold & wet, YIKES!!!! That's the only time I lock my donks in. If it were me, pain in the rear & all, I would still lock him in


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Littrella, Thank you so much for your response. I went ahead and locked him up. Think he stands outside to do his job but he should not have to suffer for that while they are up in the paddock/barn


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I have a rug for my donk as he hates being separated from the herd. I agree that his 'guard the herd' instinct is stronger than his 'don't get wet, I don't want to get pneumomia' instinct'. He spent his first year here totally rugless, but as this winter has been harsher than last I got a rug for him and he seems a lot lot happier.


----------



## sherie (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay..That does it for me. If the horses seek shelter he will go in also. 

Guess I also need to do more checking on blankets. I read on a donkey site that you should not put a waterproof blanket on them as they will sweat like us with a rain suit on. Geez.. rain is the reason I want to blanket him or bring him in. The site suggested getting a reg blanket and they spraying on water resistant stuff. Getting complicated.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I take Arthur's rug off when it gets above -3C ish as I certainly don't want him to overheat in it. I took the decision to rug very reluctantly but I am so glad I did as his constant desire to be with his horse mates stops him being a sensible donk that seeks shelter when wet stuff is falling out of the sky.


----------

